# I think I need a pep talk after reading a book



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

Here's what happened: I heard about the movie The Road coming out, I got the book at the library and I read it over Friday and Saturday night. It truly shook me to my core. I read The Stand about 15 years ago but it never moved me to this extent. Some of the things described in The Road just truly disturbed me.

I am well prepared for shelter in place situations (snow/ice storms, pandemics, power outages) I have plenty of food/medicine/water/entertainment for myself, husband and two young children for 6 months and I am working towards a year. I have the necessary skills to make it work. 

After reading this book I realized I don't have a BOB but that's fine I can fix that. I'm feeling overwhelmed now with the need to protect my goods and to insure the safety of my children. I have always planned for short term SHTF such as job loss or quarantine a situation that would be more or less temporary. I have never really let my mind wander towards the possibility that we would need to defend what we have. I now just don't know where to start. This feeling of being overwhelmed does not translate into action and that can't be good. I have not been able to shake the feeling since I read the book. :help:

The one positive things about the book is that paints preppers in a good light. Describes us as the good guys.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Is "The Road" about a man and boy traveling south for a safe place? Trying to stay out of sight and hunting for food as they go?

Trying to place it - if it is the book I read about 6 months ago - yes, it is a "core-shaker" and a wake up. brrrr.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

I wouldn't read _On The Beach_ if I were you. I spent several weeks thinking we were all going to die. 

_The Road_ is pretty depressing. I don't think I would survive if things got that bad. But it does give one food for thought. 

You've already started prepping, so that's good. Some is better than none. I think only a few people here are at a high level of prepping. Most of us fall short of being fully prepped. It's an ongoing process, constant learning, & you hope & pray that you won't have to put everything you've learned to use. 

There's lots of info here & on other forums & in books. Just don't let fear of the future panic you. People here are very helpful :buds:


----------



## adenblue (Apr 12, 2008)

I couldn't finish it myself, worrying about the little boy made it too depressing. On The Beach is also one to avoid, it's perhaps the only book that ever made me cry at the end. Personally one of my favorites in this genre is Alas, Babylon by Pat Frank. There's a glimmer of hope in it.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Dh read it and told me I should probably avoid it. I wish I had. It's a *VERY* disturbing read. Well written, but very disturbing.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

The tentative movie release date is Dec. 10th.

See the official movie trailer [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbLgszfXTAY"]here[/ame].


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I enjoyed 'On the Beach', I read it shortly after reading 'Farnhams Freehold' (by Robert Heinlein) as a teen.
I haven't read 'The Road' yet. 'Alas Babalon' was good also as was 'One Second After'


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

If you want to avoid a "The Road" situation, then buy a good topographical map or at least a compass and travel off of "the road". 

Roads and rivers are "lines of communication". They are going to be crowded. The Air Force advises pilots downed behind enemy lines avoid them at all costs. In a survival situation, so should you.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

I read it back before they made a movie of it, and didn't think much of it as a book(don't plan to read any of his other books) or as an example of post-apocalyptic fiction. Reminded me too much of the "survivors will envy the dead" crowd from the 50s-90s. I've always thought anybody who envied the dead could easily join them. 
If you haven't read Lucifer's Hammer, maybe you'll find that a better read.:banana02:


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

Thanks Ernie, now I have to try and avoid people in the fields/woods because they won't stay on the roads anymore. 

I think the book should be read by anyone interested in what it MAY BE LIKE after a SHTF scenario (collapse of society). Of course the book One Second After is another good read that, IMO, will make a good movie.

IMO, when SHTF does happen, it will make concentration camps look good (at least in population centers).

.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

The trailer really did give me quite a chill down my spine feeling...


----------



## TheMrs (Jun 11, 2008)

I hadn't heard about the book or the movie. I now have the book on hold at the library. I guess I can pick it up for some light reading over the holiday weekend, huh?

DH and I received a gift card to a movie theater as a Christmas gift two years ago. Maybe we can finally use it to go see the movie.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Hmm, maybe I'll not watch it. I watched "Knowing" yesterday, and I'm still thoroughly creeped out!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I have never really let my mind wander towards the possibility that we would *need to defend what we have*


That's always been a fact, since the beginning of time.
There's never been a time when the world was a "safe" place


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That's always been a fact, since the beginning of time.
> There's never been a time when the world was a "safe" place


Well put, and oh so true.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

That book was awful-or maybe I just didn't get it. Nevermind the fragmented sentences and incomplete thoughts, what I couldn't figure out is why the father insisted they travel to the edge of the world. What was the point of finding the ocean? I'm must be clueless, but I think I would have stayed in that bunker full of food until it ran out!


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

PrettyPaisley said:


> That book was awful-or maybe I just didn't get it. Nevermind the fragmented sentences and incomplete thoughts, what I couldn't figure out is why the father insisted they travel to the edge of the world. What was the point of finding the ocean? I'm must be clueless, but I think I would have stayed in that bunker full of food until it ran out!


to quote Julia Child, "you have to have something to do"


----------



## forfreedom (Dec 3, 2008)

There has been a thremendous increase in "doomsday" fiction and movies lately, because it sells. Follow the money! Why it sells? It is "romantic" to think of these awful situations and fantasize how we will survive and overcome. I imagine, internet boards and works of art like these had a lot of people started in prepping, which in itself is a good thing.

What I would be cautious about is overpreparing, such as creating BOB's and BOL's, and thinking that these plans will save our lives. In reality survival in these situations is practical only for trained people, ex-military or hunter type guys. So, I would not worry about the Roads or Off-roads. Regular person will be better off making their home more secure and bug in place. I don't think any of the hollywood type cataclysms are going to happen anyway, or if they will, few of us stand a chance regardless of prepping. MHO.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Sweetsurrender said:


> Here's what happened: I heard about the movie The Road coming out, I got the book at the library and I read it over Friday and Saturday night. It truly shook me to my core. I read The Stand about 15 years ago but it never moved me to this extent. Some of the things described in The Road just truly disturbed me.



I just received my audio copy of "The Road" today and have listened to about 15 minutes of the first chapter. I read the book months ago and at the time thought it was it was downright awful. In listening to the audio book, so far the narrator is doing a masterful job of storytelling which hopefully will make me reconsider my initial thoughts of the book.

Bit of a thread drift, but related;

Last night I finally finished the audio version of "One Second After". Although this book was not the most well written I have read (or listened to), there was enough information and details to not only learn something but to also scare me in a sense. I won't go into a full review here, however I'll give you points to ponder about "One Second After"

For those of you who think that life after a societal collapse will be like Jericho (TV show), read "One Second After."

If you believe that 3-6 months of food storage is enough, read "One Second After."

If you are naive to think that you have enough farm animals and wildlife around to feed all, read "One Second After."

If you think that your group of like-minded people will prosper and fend off all enemies after a societal collapse, read "One Second After."

Those who wish/think they were born 150 years ago or too late to enjoy a more simpler life, read "One Second After."

Mothers and Fathers, if you are naive that all your sons, daughters and other family members will pull through any calamity, read "One Second After."

Dog owners, if you really love your dog(s) and think they will always be faithly by your side, read "One Second After."


If you read and like the book or not, "One Second After" is dark, does not withhold much and is not for the squeamish or faint of heart. Though it is a work of fiction, the book will forever change the way you think about prepping and how to survive after modern society fails.


----------



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow, what a buzz kill Karihwanoron...I said I needed a pep talk! Now I'm not so sure I want to pick up One second after. :doh:

****possible spoiler****

I know it is a work of fiction and all and should really be taken for what it is but it made me think of some taboo subjects such as cannibalism. The implication of having small children as I do in an extreme survival situation (i.e. they are loud and volatile). The whole premise of the book is a little unclear to me: described as a a bright explosion followed by consecutive shock waves. If it were a nuclear bomb which would explain the ash then they would rapidly die of radiation. A meteorite? Nothing is growing aside from some mushrooms they found. It's just a dark, dark book.

When I said *a need to defend what we have* I meant in an armed kind of way. Thank you for the suggestions about what else to read. I was looking for advice as to what to do next. Thank you Ernie for the map suggestion, it is a good one. uyk7, I'll see you in the woods.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

hey, SS, you bring up a goodpoint, how's the science in the book stack up?


----------



## countrymech (Nov 28, 2005)

Well, if you want a suggestion, I would say at least 1 magazine fed weapon with 7 mag's plus 1000 rounds in stripper clips, 1 shotgun with 1000 rounds, and at least 1 pistol with 500 rounds per able bodied person. Four people make a fire team, less than four?????? Unless you live on a mountain peak and have a fortified position with limitless water and food you will have to defend it against all takers. If you have prep'd food without security measures, you have more work to do. My personal rule is pistols-30 ft, shotguns- 50 yds, rifle- 100 yds+. I'm sure people will disagree, but its a good place to start. Just a thought.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

wyld thang said:


> hey, SS, you bring up a goodpoint, how's the science in the book stack up?


What science? He was careful to be very vague about ANY sort of concrete details on what happened so he didn't have to do any research or anything like that.


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

> hey, SS, you bring up a goodpoint, how's the science in the book stack up?


EMP is very real and can be caused by a high altitude nuclear blast. There wouldn't be any radiation because it would be "stuck" so high up. Too early right now for me to provide more detail. If no one posts more info I'll try to find some links. During the 1980's the Navy (DoD) was hardening (EMP protection) equipment (or trying to, not sure how successful they were). Very expensive from what I have read.


.


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

I couldn't resist a comment about folks' dogs. Anybody read "Patriots" by Rawles? Make sure the dog is useful and don't get too attached ...


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

FourDeuce said:


> What science? He was careful to be very vague about ANY sort of concrete details on what happened so he didn't have to do any research or anything like that.


well there you go  a bass-ackwards Bambification of SHTF


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

It is man's long-held tendency to grip tightly that which he thinks is his in the physical plane that has all but completely stopped the flow of benevolent spirit among us.
Men were created, not to covet goods and isolate themselves to the end that they might see another day of drawing selfish breath, but to share good with all comers, be that good in tangible or sublime form.
When we pass through the veil, it will not be the substance that we held tightly to our chest during our sojourn here, but our willingness to give of that substance that will precede us and pave the way for an eternity that infinitely surpasses all temporal hopes of mere survival, let alone prosperity.

Fear and the victimized, defensive stance are the first steps into oblivion.

Live as though you are immortal and that you are the conduit through which the Spirit breathes life into this world. Rise above negativity and the tendency to be slave to the anticipated actions of others. 
We were not created to hide, cower, lash out and conduct ourselves as the simple-purposed animals of the field.

We are men of spirit, and when we fully realize our long-forgotten potential, such things as rogue governments, roving marauders, economic crashes and natural disasters will show themselves for the powerless distractions that they were meant to be. Calamity was given to us, a gift intended to separate the weak from the strong. Given that, all that a man must do to outdistance the mindless, swirling fog of malignant humanity is rise up and walk forward.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

countrymech said:


> Well, if you want a suggestion, I would say at least 1 magazine fed weapon with 7 mag's plus 1000 rounds in stripper clips, 1 shotgun with 1000 rounds, and at least 1 pistol with 500 rounds per able bodied person. Four people make a fire team, less than four?????? Unless you live on a mountain peak and have a fortified position with limitless water and food you will have to defend it against all takers. If you have prep'd food without security measures, you have more work to do. My personal rule is pistols-30 ft, shotguns- 50 yds, rifle- 100 yds+. I'm sure people will disagree, but its a good place to start. Just a thought.


A few additions if I may.....

Standardize weapons with those you are with. For rifle, make sure the mags are high capacity. Consider a secondary weapon for distance shooting. There are quite a few excellent bolt actions that will do the trick. Stock specialty rounds such as HE, AP and Incendiary. Ammo is heavy. Prepare smaller ammo cans with mixed loads. Have a mixed load in your BOB.

For shotgun, something like the Saiga 20 gauge semi-auto with a 20 round drum magazine. Not much will get by that.

On your home turf map out fire lanes.

Practice what you prep. 

Happy Thanksgiving

Mike


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

Guess I may have gotten the two books mixed. The science in the book One Second After is very real. I don't recall any science (per se) in The Road.

.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Forerunner said:


> It is man's long-held tendency to grip tightly that which he thinks is his in the physical plane that has all but completely stopped the flow of benevolent spirit among us.
> Men were created, not to covet goods and isolate themselves to the end that they might see another day of drawing selfish breath, but to share good with all comers, be that good in tangible or sublime form.
> When we pass through the veil, it will not be the substance that we held tightly to our chest during our sojourn here, but our willingness to give of that substance that will precede us and pave the way for an eternity that infinitely surpasses all temporal hopes of mere survival, let alone prosperity.
> 
> ...


I'm with you, Forerunner. The scenarios being discussed are _way_ beyond my ability to cope with, so I will give it to the Lord, should the situation arise. SHTF I can handle, TEOTWAWKI I'll just have to put in God's hands. :happy:


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

uyk7 said:


> Guess I may have gotten the two books mixed. The science in the book One Second After is very real. I don't recall any science (per se) in The Road.
> 
> .


thought I should add that by "science" I also mean for instance natural things, like the environment he's passing through, or physical/medical things/problems like hypothermia

I read the first page and it gave me a headache(writing style, just like Harry Potter--I can read "creatively" but it was just too stylized). I can see it would be better digestible as a spoken book tho. But whatever, the guy made a buttload$$$ on the book and movie, I imagine, good for him(he's just aint gettin any from me )


----------



## Loquisimo (Nov 14, 2009)

Txsteader said:


> I'm with you, Forerunner. The scenarios being discussed are _way_ beyond my ability to cope with, so I will give it to the Lord, should the situation arise. SHTF I can handle, TEOTWAWKI I'll just have to put in God's hands. :happy:


I'll second that. I could handle an Argentina, in fact I've read a book written by a guy who survived the big collapse in Argentina and it looks very survivable, and he was writing from a city dweller's perspective. 

TEOTW? Well, you can't run or hide from Superbug, a biological weapon could easily wipe out 90%+ of humanity in a couple months, and all the rotting bodies would spread secondary diseases to the weakened survivors and finish them off, making for 100% mortality. Nukes? Well, a radioactive world with green clouds that rain firestorms on the land would not be something I'd particularly look forward to. If enough nukes were used, very little life would survive. Humans would be done for. The earth would regenerate-eventually, over millions of years-but practically every form of life we'd be aware of would perish. 

In my view, the problem here is that man is afraid of death. He always has been. I got over that ages ago. If I die, I die. Some scenarios are simply not survivable, nor would you want to be one of the handful of humans left. Simple living is in my blood-as I noted in another thread, my grandfather lived in a shack for years, and even lived in the Sierras for a couple years as a teen during the 30s, and hunted and fished and foraged for what he needed, and panned gold for what he needed to buy. I am so sick of societal decay that even if it were to survive I would still go live off the land. But if 99% of humanity dies? Well, fine, I'm not gonna go to extremes to be in the 1%. 

If the end is nigh, I'm just sad that man couldn't get over his darker nature, and chose species suicide over species evolution. We still don't know of any other sentient species anywhere in the universe. Scientists have been trying to detect radio signals from possible advanced civilizations, and have found nothing really concrete. That suggests that if sentient life exists elsewhere, it is not advanced enough to use any technology we'd recognize. That makes humanity It. 

To destroy ourselves and most every other form of life over something stupid, like who has oil or who is morally superior? Dumb. Pull back and realize that man is something special, and we shouldn't throw it away. If we do, there's no guarantee the earth would ever get it back. We have yet to find evidence that dinosaurs used TV sets or cars or generated electricity. In fact, they seem to have been only slightly more intelligent than modern lizards. If humanity wipes itself out, will rodents re-invent the steam engine? Will they build churches and worship a rat god? I doubt it.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

It's been a year since I read The Road.

I think the writing style set up a mood for the apocalyptic nature of the book... stark and bleak. Don't recall anything being said about what 'happened' to cause all of the disaster... except for ash and fires still burning. I believe the reason for heading south was the father's desire to get to more survivable country (winters are brutal without tools and technology)... he knew he was dying, and was trying to find a place where his son might make it. The 'bunker' was great, but ultimately not survivable.

The writing style of Lucifer's Hammer was a lot more engaging... some of the same general subjects covered... but in a regular reading style.

If you prep against the absolute worst scenario, everything else is a cakewalk.


----------



## critterluv (Jan 17, 2008)

Ok i went out last night and bought the book, finished it this morning on our way to eat turkey, wow is al i can say, i cried through the whole last probly 20 or so pages. Really gave ou somehing to think about even if this really is an extream story.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Loquisimo said:


> I am so sick of societal decay that even if it were to survive I would still go live off the land. But if 99% of humanity dies? Well, fine, I'm not gonna go to extremes to be in the 1%.


Amen. 

But what really scares me is dying and leaving my children without me. I just hope I can instill some sense of self-sufficiency in them if an EOTW situation arises and they survive and I do not.


----------



## Horns Bach (Mar 11, 2008)

I read "The Road" over a weekend, it was that good and I could not put it down...haven't seen the movie yet. Definitely not a happy tale...


----------



## Wilhelm (Jun 1, 2003)

I'm not sure what some peoples idea of what will happen when or if society collapses, but I'm pretty sure there will not be smores and cumbaya will not be sung. If you are not prepping your means of defending your peps, you are buying them for someone else.

The main character in the book has a .38, but no bullets. This doofus then goes about carving fake bullets to bluff with. Like a lot of movies and TV this book was written with almost no common sense or realism involved. Pick up a ---- rock, make a spear, do something, but the prevelant, weapons are bad drivvle just permeates this book. I was relieved at the end that this poor boy was finally meeting someone who had their stuff wired a good bit tighter than his dad.

If you love your family make sure you have the means to make the effort to keep them alive and out of someones stew pot. This means buying guns and learning to use them to try and live long enough to warrant all those preps.

Bullets, beans, band aids.


----------



## howie (Nov 19, 2009)

I read the Road a few years ago and loved it, although it did take me a while to get used to the author's writing style. I will definitely be seeing the movie.

As for comparing the Road to what may happen? I have some things which will be quite useful. Other members of my family have other things and skills which are different than mine. We've talked and it's clear to us if IT were to happen, we'd be together as a family. 

Personally, I'm prepared to help whomever I can if they ask. If they think they're just gonna run over me roughshod, then they've got another thing coming.

Wilhelm, +1.


----------



## green5acres (Aug 13, 2004)

PrettyPaisley said:


> That book was awful-or maybe I just didn't get it. Nevermind the fragmented sentences and incomplete thoughts, what I couldn't figure out is why the father insisted they travel to the edge of the world. What was the point of finding the ocean? I'm must be clueless, but I think I would have stayed in that bunker full of food until it ran out!


I really enjoyed the book, although it did disturb me when they left the bunker.I felt they were safe there and there was plenty of food to last a good long while.


----------



## raybait1 (Sep 30, 2006)

Just finished it yesterday. I was a little confused by the ending but over all I enjoyed the book.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I liked the book, but I read it as a Christian allegory, not as a straightforward survival tale. 

The thing to keep in mind is that extreme scenarios like this, while possible, are not probable. We've been living under the shadow of nuclear destruction since 1945, but thankfully this has not come to pass. Yes, a meteor could strike the Earth at any time. There could be widespread economic and social collapse. Anything's possible!

At the moment, however, most Americans die of things like heart disease, cancer and stroke -- not by being cannibalized. You probably are more likely to lose your home and wealth by way of a divorce than a nationwide economic crash. If you're making extensive preps for an EOTW scenario, but ignoring the much more likely, everyday things that commonly wreak havoc in people's lives, that's an error in judgment, IMO.


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

> I was relieved at the end that this poor boy was finally meeting someone who had their stuff wired a good bit tighter than his dad.


The book never tells us what dad did before the collapse. Maybe he was living paycheck to paycheck due to the economy and he was only concerned about feeding his family. If I remember correctly, they lived in a city when the collapse came also. Maybe he had a few hundred rounds for the gun but used them early on, who knows? Not important for the story.

.


----------



## steel (Sep 17, 2009)

Forerunner,

That is absolutely one of the most beautiful things I have ever read. Thank you for sharing your wisdom and Spirit. 

Simply magnificent. best to you - 

steel


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Wilhelm said:


> I'm not sure what some peoples idea of what will happen when or if society collapses, but I'm pretty sure there will not be smores and cumbaya will not be sung. If you are not prepping your means of defending your peps, you are buying them for someone else.
> 
> The main character in the book has a .38, but no bullets. This doofus then goes about carving fake bullets to bluff with. Like a lot of movies and TV this book was written with almost no common sense or realism involved. Pick up a ---- rock, make a spear, do something, but the prevelant, weapons are bad drivvle just permeates this book. I was relieved at the end that this poor boy was finally meeting someone who had their stuff wired a good bit tighter than his dad.
> 
> ...


Think about the carved fake bullets for a second... it's 8 years after the world ended... everything usable is in short supply. I have enough ammunition on hand right now for ten lifetimes... but... if I had to hit the Road, I can carry only so much. Some would be used for food, some to scare people, some for protection... At some point, I 'would' run out, either through using it up, or losing it river crossing, or by theft, or whatever... Everyone is in the same boat... bullets are hard to come by... someone pulls a revolver on you at point blank range... you can see there's no cartridges in cylinder, and he hasn't cocked the gun yet... you "know" he's bluffing... You look in and "See" bullets in the cylinder, you're probably thinking it is indeed loaded.

That little trick alone was worth the read.


----------



## howie (Nov 19, 2009)

Texican, maybe I'm misreading what you wrote, but it isn't always necessary to cock a revolver before it will fire. Only single actions need to be cocked. 

If I did misread, then forget what I just typed.


----------



## spiffydave (Mar 19, 2008)

howie said:


> Texican, maybe I'm misreading what you wrote, but it isn't always necessary to cock a revolver before it will fire. Only single actions need to be cocked.
> 
> If I did misread, then forget what I just typed.


I'm not a gun expert, but a revolver is double-action (triple, really) and will revolve the cylinder when pulling the trigger.

If he hasn't pulled the trigger yet - and you can't see any bullets in the cylinder - then you know for sure he doesn't have any.

If he were firing with the hammer back you wouldn't be sure because you wouldn't know if his last bullet had moved over under the hammer when he cocked it.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Not all revolvers are double-action. I own a couple of old ones which are single action only. I don't mind. 

And I can tell you from personal experience that when a person sticks a revolver in your face and thumbs back that hammer, it is very, VERY difficult to concentrate on seeing if there are any bullets in the cylinder. The barrel aperture looks to be about the size of a railroad tunnel and there's this foaming, numbing sensation starting in your knees and working its way upwards. 

As far as revolvers go, I'm really hoping that someday I manage to get my hands on an 1851 Navy Colt. That's just a beautiful gun. Simply beautiful.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

What Ernie and Spiffydave said.

Remember, place yourself many many years into the apocalypse... gunshots are very very rare, because ammo is hard to come by.

If you're ever in that spot, and someone has a revolver pulled on you, and they're not following "Tuco's Rule" from the Good, the Bad, and the Ugly, which is "when you have to shoot, shoot, don't talk" and they're talking you to death... you will have a chance to stare at the gun. If the hammer isn't cocked, you can 'see' the next bullet to be fired. If the hammer is cocked, are there any other cartridges in the cylinder??? if so... odds are there's a live round under the hammer.

If I was out of bullets, the intimidation factor shouldn't be overlooked... if you don't have live bullets, you talk, you scare, you intimidate... probably (if I didn't have fake bullets installed) I'd wave it around, pointing it downwards, so they couldn't tell if there were bullets or not. Anyone not respectful of a large bore handgun at point blank range is crazy or suicidal. I'd much rather have an unloaded .44 magnum handgun, than no handgun at all.


----------



## spiffydave (Mar 19, 2008)

I read the book in a single night and was fairly upset, depressed, and moved by it.

I don't think there was a lot to learn from a "survival" point of view since the situation was so extreme. I'd say "One Second After" was much more useful from a "prepper" perspective.

I'm glad I read it. My wife isn't so glad, however. Too relentlessly dreary and dark for her.


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

I just read One Second After this weekend and it was a very powerful and thought provoking book. Definitely gives me things to think about.


----------



## jnap31 (Sep 16, 2005)

Forerunner said:


> We are men of spirit, and when we fully realize our long-forgotten potential, such things as rogue governments, roving marauders, economic crashes and natural disasters will show themselves for the powerless distractions that they were meant to be. Calamity was given to us, a gift intended to separate the weak from the strong. Given that, all that a man must do to outdistance the mindless, swirling fog of malignant humanity is rise up and walk forward.


I am a Christian also and share with my wonderful neighbors and many other folks over the years even when I had no expectation of seeing my $ or goods again, Now that I have a family I am not as loose with things as I once was as that would not be responsible to them. Until folks realize that potential you speak of Rouge governments and the like will be a reality and something to defend against If their were not Christians and heathens willing to defend liberty against tyranny all the Amish and mennonites and folks like you would be speaking german now if they/you were around LOL (well I guess the Amish do but you get the point.) I dont think a tsanami that kills thoasands upon thoasands of people a powerless distraction.


----------



## jnap31 (Sep 16, 2005)

My little library had it on hand I am going to read it and if I get the time this winter I will read the others ya"ll mentioned. My mom would not approve as I am doomsday enough with out adding fuel to the fire.


----------



## Possumcat (Oct 2, 2008)

Cabin Fever said:


> The tentative movie release date is Dec. 10th.
> 
> See the official movie trailer here.


Oh my gosh...I don't think I should see that let alone read it! :help: Will probably make me more paranoid than I already am.


----------



## CoM1 (Nov 9, 2008)

Do what you feel inspired to do and what you are able to accomplish, then trust the Lord for the rest.

I agree with one of the other posters about the majority not being able to make it on the run. I am honkering down at the homestead come what may.


----------



## jnap31 (Sep 16, 2005)

I read it, pretty easy read guess i am use to reading classics and such I think a 10th grade homeschooled child could have written a better book.Would have been better if he had expounded a bit on what happened to create the disaster course that would have made more research work like folks said.Funny he found all those apples after 6 years of all the trees being dead and all the rain and snow figured they would have decomposed. It was a sad story no tears here though. Also I guess I am not "good" cause I sure would eat the baby roasted on the spit if I was starving, Not kill someone less it was in self defense, but sure as heck eat them if that is what it took to survive.


----------



## spiffydave (Mar 19, 2008)

> Also I guess I am not "good" cause I sure would eat the baby roasted on the spit if I was starving, Not kill someone less it was in self defense, but sure as heck eat them if that is what it took to survive.


* SPOILER ALERT *

Not sure what you mean, jnap. You would eat the baby but you wouldn't be willing to kill anyone? How does that work, exactly?

This is a sick and disturbing book, to be sure. Realistic, I think, given the scenario he paints, but sick and disturbing nonetheless.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

jnap31 said:


> I don't think a tsunami that kills thousands upon thousands of people a powerless distraction.


It should be, if you are one of the survivors.
If that tsunami distracts you to the point that you turn away one hungry fellow survivor, you lose.


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

I loved The Road (book); haven't seem the film yet. I didn't approach it as anything other than fine literature. Yes, it's a TEOTWAWKI novel, but it is not meant to be instructional in how to survive. It is meant to make you THINK.

The Pulitzer Prize was very much deserved for this novel.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

There are element of overlap in all differing types of prep scenarios. Some more than others. 

Personally, I have not seen the Road, nor read it, & probably won't. I prefer regular reading styles, like Lucifers Hammer. I read it several times, usually at one sitting [late into the night \morning].

There is need for both prep in the here & now, as well as looking into eternity, and the long term perspective beyond this life.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Loquisimo said:


> If the end is nigh, I'm just sad that man couldn't get over his darker nature, and chose species suicide over species evolution.


I'm sort of glad that man, as a species, hasn't accept species suicide, in the past... I'm here right now... if my (our) ancestors had laid down and quit when adversity struck, we wouldn't be here.

It's easy to pontificate about something before it's happened... suicide will be an option for some... we have quite a few humans on anti depressants in the first place, and undoubtedly, they won't last long without their meds. A lot of people, not on meds, say they'd rather go quietly into that good night, than scrabble for the crumbs... it's only when it comes down to the deed, the belly is eating on the ribs, the children are crying from hunger (real hunger, not this I haven't eaten in four hours stuff).

It's innate (instinct?) for man to survive. If an ELE (extinction level event) comes, there'll people trying to survive till the last moment... without a total destruction of the planet, people will be bunkered underground, living like moles (mole men!)...

I'm going to die one day... but I'm not going to quit... if I die on my knees, it'll be because my legs are broken...

The Road is bleak doomer porn... a mental mind game, letting the reader wonder what the disaster was that started it all....


----------



## jnap31 (Sep 16, 2005)

I read one second after and alas babylon recently after seeing them recomended here, Both were really good way better than the road, also read the Stand and enjoyed it.One second after will make you cry.


----------

